# Google sites REALLY SLOW



## mvishnu (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have been having a really weird problem for many months now.... I cannot really trace it to any particular cause, other than the conclusion that google is providing pathetic service.
This, of course, does not appeal to the intellect, as I have never heard anyone else complaining of the problems that I have got.
So, geting to the point,

The problem i have is, like i said, Google, and its related sites take a HELL lot of time to load. I am on a BSNL 2mbps plan (home 500), and irrespective of the OS,time of the day,browser,current traffic,and anything else I can think of, google sites SOMETIMES (about 60% of the time) take a lot of time to load/respond.
The status bar reads "waiting for google/gmail.com", etc, during these long waits.
(if i want to log into gmail, i may have to type in my login, then wait about 20 secs, during which even the "loading" page wouldnt have appeared!,it would still be at the page that accepted my login/pwd... so, giving up, i refresh the page.... and after a few times, the google god smiles on me and the page opens...
if that wasnt weird enough, listen to this.... the problem is much more severe on my father's Macbook, whether he is running safari or firefox (on Mac), or firefox/IE (when he's boot-camp-ing with windows)
On my father's laptop, we often give up all hopes of being able to sign in at all....

ONLY google's sites suffer from this prob... google.com (rarest to hang, but hangs occasionally, esp on the macbook)
gmail:
this is really buggy of late... my chat amost permanently reads "chat has been disabled by administrator" or "we are experiencing technical difficulties that are preventing your chat from being sent"
even when it does sign into chat, the connection drops off halfway (goes back to "technical difficulties" or "chat disabled by admin" message)....
many times, ordinary commands like opening/composing an email, marking as read, unread etc take a disproportionately long amount of time, until i give up and switch to chrome. (i would have migrated to chrome, but i NEED ubiquity)
Gmail generally says "still working" and does nothing

orkut also doesnt open. it doesnt log in (takes too long, too many tries), doesnt open scrapbooks/home/etc.... but i dont care for orkut,, supplying info for diagnostic purposes only. 

google reader makes my firefox hang a lot. I mean HANG, as in when i press j/k to go to prev/next feed item, firefox freezes for upto 15-20seconds! (it also takes time to sign in)

and even more weird, EVEN google talk suffers from this problem!!! i just keep getting signed out all the time!
i dont even know what messages of mine are going through to teh recipeient and what aren't... i dont even get alerted that my message wont have reached. this is intensely frustrating when im talking to someone about something important.

chrome somewhat lessens this problem.. its a LITTLE more responsive, but i switch to it only when ff totally fails, because ubiuity is that awesome. 

I have absolutely no issues wit any other sites whatsoever.. My download speeds range around 1.5Mbps, (i get around 175-196kiloBYTES/sec on accelerated downloads and about 50-70 on unaccelerated downloads)
all other sites load normally, funciton normally....

The most commonly suggested soution to this is "clear your browser cache", I have tried that on one of the laptops at home, to absolutely no success.

any help will be greatly appreciated...
Thank you.
Vishnu

PS: The problem persists on all three laptops at home. the only common thing is we are all on WiFi. (we are on different os'es... mac, win vista, win 7 and linux too) 
Could it somehow be the router? (ok, dont laugh)


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 11, 2009)

omg !! looks like google is really after you! get some place to hide!

well jokes apart bro i never faced such a prob. nor have i heard about it anytime
there could surely be problem with ur os or might be ur pc is infected by some virus
try scanning ur pc with a good antivirus i suggest avast
update it and run a boot scan
see if its a virus
the post the reply


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems like its becoz of a virus. But as u said the same is goin on all three lappy's may b u shud check ur router's configuration. If it's blocking google. Or may b if u r in LAN then the virus affected all the lappy's.

Well.....i dunno much about router's config so just wait and watch what other member's replies.

Till then do what puneetgarg said.

And one more thing if ny of ur friends hav internet......go to their house and connect ur lappy to their connection and surf google sites. And see wheather the problem persists.

If yes then its sure shot a virus prblm which is blocking google sites. Otherwise its ur network prblm. Check ur router's comfig if tat doesn't helps contact BSNL.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bsnl's DNS is not good. Try changing your DNS setting to opendns

www.openDNS.com

It may solve your problem and you can get faster response.


----------



## mvishnu (Nov 11, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Bsnl's DNS is not good. Try changing your DNS setting to opendns
> 
> www.openDNS.com
> 
> It may solve your problem and you can get faster response.



I am already on OpenDNS.

@garg, ive already ruled out virus.
the problem persisting on linux was answer enough, but i using avast and i thorough-scanned all the laptops at home. nothing suspicious on startup list either.


the thing is it really does point to a router problem (which persists even after hard-RESETing the router), because it is OS AND laptop independent. But then affecting only one site is really weird.
But convincing BSNL about this will be a real headache... Im sure that If i go to their place, everything will work just fine... or when they come home to check, everything will be fault-free. Just the way my luck works. 

thanks everyone!

EDIT:: And Oh! i forgot to tell you... its not just MY gmail account that is slow to sign in/chat... whatever account you sign into at home, it is slow.and chat drops.


----------



## mumblehere (Nov 11, 2009)

if u r using a firewall, try disabling the firewall completely and see whether the google sites are connecting. if connecting properly, then add google sites as exceptions/rules by allowing access in all ports, etc in firewall settings.

i had same prob with gmail/orkut/yahoo with my sygate firewall with bsnl, nw no prob.


----------



## mvishnu (Nov 11, 2009)

im not using any 3rd party firewall... just the stock firewalls that came by default on the OSes...
can ALL of them be at fault? (ie, one XP, one vista, one Win7 and one Linux Mint installation)

i would have checked, but the firewall settings are just too confusing.. i checked the "incoming connections" rules, but they seem to be laid down for programs rather than sites...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems like the prblm is on ur router.

Hav u tried surfing google @ ur friends place???

The prblm is really wired as all the lappy's are behaving same(Means this is not a virus prblm)

As u said u hav hard resetted ur router. Just check its config.

And try surfing google using ny lappy @ ur friends place and report here.


----------



## mvishnu (Nov 11, 2009)

@sarkar,
Ill try what you said... I will go to my friend's place.
It will take some time though, because I have to wait for my end semester exams to finish... on 24th. 

about router config, everything is fine, im sure... ive set up port fwd-ing for my utorrent, and have implemented the Mac filter, to prevent unauthorised access by others... I have configged all the laptops on static IPs so that port fwd-ing works.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 11, 2009)

The prblm luks really wired.....!!


----------

